# Lubro Moly - Voll-Synthese Fully Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 Liter, 5w-40



## luvmtl (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey,
Just wondering if anyone here has used or is using Lubro Moly - Voll-Synthese Fully Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 Liter, 5w-40? It's sold at ECS Tuning. Or what do the audi dealer's use for oil? I've been going to the dealer for quite some time, but now because the dealer is 70 miles away I'm going to use a local import shop that specializes in Audi's and Dubs. However I still want to buy my own oil and have them put it in.
I got a 2001 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro
Thanks!
J


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Lubro Moly - Voll-Synthese Fully Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 Liter, 5w-40 (luvmtl)*

it's a very reputable 502-approved oil


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lubro Moly - Voll-Synthese Fully Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 Liter, 5w-40 (pturner67)*

I generally try to get my oil locally (and on sale), and had heard Napa was carrying the stuff. While there picking up a few small items today I noticed it on the shelf. Clerk saw me checking it out, we got to talking dubs, and he offered me 10% off, so I bought 5+1L for my R32. Still cost ~$47.50 w/tax, but thought I'd give it a try. Though I'm still a few thousand miles from a change.


----------



## ihasmkv (May 4, 2008)

It's great stuff. A little pricey but try it out if you can get it locally.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (ihasmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ihasmkv* »_It's great stuff. A little pricey but try it out if you can get it locally.

NAPA carries it.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*

just picked this up from my local Napa today and did a change, got a student discount on it as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LightSwitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightSwitch* »_just picked this up from my local Napa today and did a change, got a student discount on it as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How do you like it, Im about to make a switch as soon as I ran out of my ELF NF 5w 40


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

After driving a couple hundred miles with it i like it. The engine seems to run smoother than it did with my old Mobil 1 0w-40 that i've been using. I was told by my local Napa that it was a higher grade synthetic than the Mobil aswell. 
overall i like it, the engine seems to run a bit smoother, and still runs great. You can pick up a 5L jug at napa, and a Napa Gold 1333(huge) filter, and pour the whole thing in and be done.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (LightSwitch)*

This has sparked my interest...
I called my local Napa and he has been carrying the 5w40 for almost 6 months. He said they actually carry a lot of Lubro Moly products. My question to you guys is, he said the label on it does NOT have the "Voll-Synthese" written on it like the bottles at ECSTuning; it just says 5w40 sythetic something...? Doing some checking on the 502 approved list earlier today and Lubro Moly Voll-Synthese 5w40 isnt even on it. Now I do know "Voll-Synthese" translates as full synthetic or something close to it in english which makes sense. And isnt Liqui Moly the parent company or one in the same?
If the 502.00 Approval is listed on the back of the bottle are we safe with the Napa purchased Lubro Moly? I will be checking it out tonight after work...


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Lubro-Molly and Liqui-Molly is the same thing. They call it Lubro-Molly state side and rest of the world call it Liqui-Molly. It is on the 502 list when i checked but you have to look at the full list that is i think 8 or so pages.
You'll be safe to use it if it says it on the bottle, but should be on the approved list of one of them.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (agpatel21)*

Well I checked out the local Napa and low and behold they have the 5w40 instock. This is what is on the shelf








...only Lubro instead of Liqui.
The 502.00/505.00 Approval is on the bottle. The price on the shelf was $8.69 for the 1L bottle. He said he can give it to me for $7! He also stated their cost is $5 a liter and they stock plenty of it in their local warehouse and can have it ordered Same Day. Pretty cool, looks like I am going to try some German goodness...


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

do they have a 10w50 or 15w50 available?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mortal_Wombat)*

Well I picked up 7 liters of the good stuff today at my local Napa. After talking with the asst mgr Chris for a while he offered a price of $7.99/L which I thought was a good deal; the 5w40 is priced at $8.69 on the shelf. I am excited to try out this oil since it is "highly rated"







but the big factor is that I can get it local at a good price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oil change is next Tuesday...will report back.


----------

